

Higgs Boson: What is it? - planemostd

 The US' 4 July celebrations this year won't be just about Americans celebrating Independence Day and unofficially kicking off their summer holiday season. It could also bring news of some significance from physicists in Europe, who've been in hot pursuit of a mysterious subatomic particle known as the Higgs boson — and a better glimpse at the nature of the universe.
 But theoretical physics is very complicated science. As for the significant discovery was made? What is the "Higgs boson" ? "Standard Model"  ? And what significance the boson discovery will have on humanity and science in general?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.planemo.higgsBoson
======
hansy
Here's a simple explanation of Higgs Boson with ping pong balls:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-18712914>

